# Thoughts on this pony please??



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, the following pics are of a pony bought by my father at the weekend, she was bought from gypsies as a 3 year old driving pony, my vet believes she's under 2, she stands approx 10hh at the moment and not sure if the pictures show it but she has a dorsal stripe running down her back starting from the middle down to her tail. Inerested in peoples opinions of her possible breeding???


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

she is a mini or a shetland


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

She is adorable!! very fluffy  All I can tell is that she has a long face (not being stupid, being serious!!) and little tree trunk legs!! gorgeous!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

she looks like my mini pony she might be a x breed


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

im gonna vote a yak crossed with a mini (to explain all that hair! lol)
jk jk!!!

she's ADORABLE  congrats on the new pony!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

ha ha yep i can def see the yak too....my reason for asking was that several people have asked if she is part..........DONKEY :shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She has a ton of hair. Can not wait to see what she looks like all shed out. No idea what she is.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is very very cute, I wonder what she'll look like when she is shed out,? it may be easier to tell her breeding when she doesn't look like a yak cross breed.

I have to ask what's going on in this pic??










Is that a stick, or was she climbing over a wire:???:


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oh i don't see donkey but i know next to nothing about ponies other than they are cute and either the sweetest things on earth or the devil incarnate haha so don't go by anything i am saying for sure!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

All I have to say is HAIR!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I have to ask what's going on in this pic??
> 
> Is that a stick, or was she climbing over a wire:???:


I wondered that too. To me it looks like she has a rope tied around her neck and is tangled and pulling on the rope? You can see the frayed end under her chin.

Very cute though. I'd love to see pictures once she's all shed out, too! She looks almost like she'll be a pinto.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes she was dragging a rope behind her, she came from the "gypsies" (hope thats the polite name :shock so as not to get in trouble!!! She has a seat belt round her neck and a rope attached that she was tethered on....hence no history on her or any idea what she is, they said she was 3, my vet has just been and say's not yet 2!! We have quite a few visitors on board too :? but has just been sprayed with deosect and had a wormer (for the other visitors...and lots of them)


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute.Looks a bit like a mini. Yes, I can see the yak.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She does look young, and if she was part donkey she'd be a mule, and she's not. The reason for the stripe is because she's a grulla, I bet she'll be adorable when she sheds!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If she's under two, please do not breed her. She is still a baby herself. 
I'd like to see her shed out, and in better condition, but based on her basic confromation, I would not suggest breeding her. She doesn't have great conformation, and her back looks almost roached. Even small ponies/horses have to be held to standards of breeding, and she would not be a candidate in my books.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> If she's under two, please do not breed her. She is still a baby herself.
> I'd like to see her shed out, and in better condition, but based on her basic confromation, I would not suggest breeding her. She doesn't have great conformation, and her back looks almost roached. Even small ponies/horses have to be held to standards of breeding, and she would not be a candidate in my books.


I don't think she's considering breeding her, I think she means what breed is she?, by "what is her breeding"


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Well i'm glad to know you don't think she looks like a mule  not that it would matter of course and we would love her anyway!! She most certainly isn't being bred from, i don't even know WHAT she is :lol: but can't wait for her to shed out and reveal the "beautiful swan" underneath!! Will have a better idea what she really looks like when she loses all that fur, i think she feels a lot better now she's stopped itching too, the visitors have left!! She's been well ridden and driven (by children) in her previous home, hopefully it's not done her any harm!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

she is stinking adorable, can't wait to see shedded out pics, looks like you might have a pinto


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

ahh she is adorable, I llove all the hair but can't wait to see what she loos like with it all gone


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooooh. Okay. Looks like a mini/Shetland?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Very hairy haha. I agree some sort of mini cross. Maybe some shetland put in there as well.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, she's obviously some kind of pony mix that is beyond adorable. :wink:

May I steal her plz?


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Ha ha, isn't she sweet, now she's settled in she's very affectionate too and just loves attention!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What did the Gypsies say she was? Did they breed her or buy her at a horse fair? 

The Gypsies in the UK, breed lots of little ponies. They cross them with the usual Gypsy cobs to produce chunky little ponies. They also breed and cross many Minis these days. Smaller and smaller, is the current fad in the Gypsy community now in the UK - if that is where you are.

Gypsies seldom worm their horses, so I'd see to that asap. Don't give her grain or lots of treats. You'll see more of her when she sheds all that coat in the summer. She could be trained to the cart. They do tend to start their horses/ponies, much earlier than most of us. She's very cute and looks to be a pretty colour under all that coat.

Lizzie


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

All was mentioned was that there was "donkey" in her, i don't believe anyone has any idea about her breeding, no she wasn't wormed, he did tell me that so it was the first job that was done!! She's been in the cart many times, been both ridden and driven by the children. I think she will be very pretty under all the coat and when she fills out some more, she'll look a lot better come summer when you can actually see her!! She's only having hay/grass at the moment waiting for the spring grass to come through, i'd rather she be a bit on the lean side going into spring than the other way around.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She can't have donkey in her w/out being a mule (or hinny), which she's not, so doesn't sound like you are talking to knowledgable people.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

No i don't believe she looks like a mule either (from pictures i've seen anyhow as never actually known a mule personally) athough does have a "donkey" face maybe  but definately not the ears, so everybody agreed then, definately NOT a mule  just a very cute slightly odd looking pony who will look adorable once sheaded out!!


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a pony just like this one. We bought him from a dealer who got him in Florida or Pennsylvania. (He said he couldn't remember)

Anyways, our boy Shamus matured to 11.2 hands. Does she have a brand? My boy does. I will try and post pics but we believe he is a Shetland Konik cross. Koniks are a wild Russian horse and after looking on the internet, found a small group of these ponies were taken and brought to America. 

Koniks have a black dorsal stripe, sometimes even stripes on their legs. They are dark grey/grulla in color and have black points everywhere such as ears, knees, end of mane, etc. The may have small white patches, blazes etc. I hope I helped, I'll try to post pics!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Subscribing...
Want to see what's under that fur! Does look like she will have pretty coloration.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hair hair hair hair hair hair hair. A hairy dog! That's what i see!


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

She is most definitely exotic. I'm sure she's konik. How do you post pics? I will. there's no donk in there tho!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

QuarterMileRun, to post pics you can scroll down to the Attach Files "button" and then browse, and upload.
Or you can get there by clicking on the paperclip emblem up above the post box.
Hope that made sense for ya! :wink:


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a konik pony.

http://simplymarvelous.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/1-konik2.jpg?w=470

http://blog.ni-environment.gov.uk/digitaldiscoveries/wp-content/uploads/Snowy-Konik-Pony.jpg


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww!!!

1. is she registered?
2. furry her = furry babies
3. once her coat sheds out,
she will be a slight bit more
attractive (not saying she 
isnt already adorable LOL)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mini cross i reckon


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

For one, she looks to be a grulla, but the reason her dorsal stripe starts halfway down her back is because she is a pinto mini. In one picture you can clearly see her spot pattern and it looks like a tobiano. So, she isn't mixed with donkey, looks like a regular mini pony and is most definitely a grulla pinto. She's a cutie pie.


----------



## jojonono (Mar 29, 2011)

AWW so fluffy  looks very sweet


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I say Shetland, maybe a cross but I have seen pure Shetlands up for sale with the same colouring. To be honest wouldn't surprise me if she was only 2 and already broken to drive, again seen babies up for sale younger than her that have already been broken to drive. 
Blue dun shetland mare. - Wisbech, Cambridgeshire - Horse Sales | Ad Trader Local Free Ads


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

She's really starting to loose her coat now so not long and will have a better idea of her shape, she's turned out with all the other minis now and is much bigger than them already, she looks much more like my dartmoor hill pony, the same long face, same shape and size. She's feeling much better in herself and has started to play now which is lovely to see!!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG How adorable! *steals t3h poneh*


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

For those of you that remember the little "yak" pony, she has almost lost all that hair...finally and is a rather cute little pony underneath, her legs aren't the treetrunks that they appeared to be and is head is no where near as big as it looked....she's actually rather sweet looking, she was very underweight under all the coat and so has been a long slow climb for her but she's getting there now....will add some pics for those of you interested to see how she's turned out.......


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup, you just never know what is under all that fuzz do you? :wink:
She looks like a pretty little thing. 
Keep us updated with new pics as she gets all shed out. Love to see 'em!

Have you been able to work with her much yet, driven her or anything?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cutie! She looks much better without the yak fur ;-)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. She is either still wormy or possibly pregnant. Has the vet seen her? Have you wormed her? She's a pretty little girl but still underweight, judging by her neck. 

Lizzie


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Very cute, a totally different pony without the fur! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Newpony (May 19, 2011)

I recently went to the stables where our trainer works, and saw an animal that looked very much like this, and they told me it was a mini wooley yak.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

She's definately looking much better without all that hair....she was full of worms, gaining weight steadily (not in foal) She's a different pony, very affectionate and no longer nervous, a very sweet little girl, will add more pics soon now she's fully shedded out!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow completely different horse, looks like shes grown also?

deffinatly add more photos


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do definitely keep posting pictures of the pony/mini!! She is adorable.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_How did a presumably grullo pony shed into a pinto?_


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

A few more pics of the hairy yak pony.....


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _How did a presumably grullo pony shed into a pinto?_


If you look at the original pictures her dorsal strip starts halfway down her back. A few members even speculated that she was likely a pinto. But it was very hard to tell with the yak coat :lol:.

That pony/mini is incredibly adorable!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Growing in to a very pretty little pony....


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She is a pretty colour, but still looks to have a wormy belly. I think you said she had worms but had not checked in foal (thank goodness). You might need to worm her several times to get rid of them. Her feet look as though they need attention. How tall is she now? Have you tried her in a cart?

Lizzie


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

what a cutie! I might just steal her from you


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is adorable!! Looks like a completely different pony for sure!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, was very wormy, been wormed twice, not due again for several more weeks. She was fab for the farrier when he came 6 weeks ago and is due another trim now, he said she had good little feet and should be fine being driven occasionally barefoot. She's been in the cart and clearly knows exactly what thats all about so this time next year she'll be doing lots of driving. She's put on lots of weight now (although couldn't be seen with all the coat she was showing all her bones) she is standing around 10.2hh, she's certainly grown since she's been here, she's got a lovely nature too, a bit weary of some things still but much much better than she was!!


----------



## barrelrodeodream (Jul 7, 2011)

She looks like a mini. My mom's mini is about that tall his the biggest that they can be 36inches. Of course, she could also be a minixshetland. Very pretty and very cute!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, so to all of you that followed this thread, we our now one year on and we now have............................drum roll................

TA DA......


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

She is looking wonderful, happy and healthy! 
So glad you posted updated photos of her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome, she is gorgeous, great job


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is sure a pretty pinto pony. Why would anyone think she was a mule? (donkey cross with horse) . She is cute with that dorsal stripe that stops.
she looks to be grulla color pinto . I hope she does not get super hairy next winter, maybe with a stall or run in she will not hair up so much.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Bravo! What a super job you have done with this pony. She really did turn into a swan, didn't she. Just shows what good care can do. And congrats on your ribbon. How tall is she? She's certainly way over AMHA Miniature Horse size. (34")

Wouldn't be surprised though, that she has Mini in her, or maybe Shetland. Minis are notorious, for growing enormous coats during the winter. With your winters in England, no doubt she'll grow a huge coat again. 

Lizzie


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankyou  I haven't measured her recently she must be around 10.2hh, people were asking her breeding at the show, she's too fine to be all shetland, too tall to be mini so maybe a mix of the 2  she is a very pretty girl and won the prettiest mare class against 14 others


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What a transformation - well done
She looks typical of the small coloured ponies that the gypsies have been breeding for years and years - my first pony was a 12.2 version of her, he was a bay & white skewbald and jumped anything he was pointed at, he also came off gypsies
They keep their breeding a secret but she probably has a mix of (UK) shetland and with that dun colouring and eel strip has most likely got some exmoor blood in her.


----------

